# Roof tiles lands on new car.



## GrantO (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi all,

Just last month I took delivery of my new TT a standard 2.0 TFSI in Aruba Blue. Having drove it only twice and with less than 300 miles on the clock I decided to leave it at home rather than drive it over 1000 miles to work and back, as I work away from home.
So imagine my horror when the wife called to tell me that the apex roof tile of our house has been blown off and landed on my brand new TT  .
I have not seen the damage yet as I am still away from home at work, but the wife tells me that the passenger door has been punctured and the roof just above the passenger door has been dented as well but when I asked for more details all I got back from her was "I don't know its just dented".
The roof sounds as though it is going to be hard to repair and is a bit of a concern to me but won't know untill I get home next week.
Any way I just wanted to tell somebody, as every one else in my family thinks that its very funny and clearly don't feel the same pain as I do.

Grant.


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi welcome to the forum  i feel your pain mate. 

DAZ


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome what a start to TT ownershop gutted for you


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Grant and welcome to the forum gutted about the damage to your car  can the wife not send you some pics might not be that bad (well hope not)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Forgot to say cheer yourself up mate join the TTOC http://www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Forgot to say cheer yourself up mate join the TTOC http://www.ttoc.co.uk


hehehe thats old age creeping in mate :wink:


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Welcome to TT..

Thank goodness no person was hurt, roof tiles are dangerous when loose. Did you have windy weather or something? Your home insurance should cover the liability for the repair. Use a top notch repairer, how horrible on a brand new car!!!! That sucks for sure.... I would recommend a 500 sterling investment, portable garage if you have space... just to keep it out of the elements in general... search on here to see a recent posting about these.. not sure if a tile can be withstood, but very possibly yes and damage to the cloth of the garage is better than the damage on the car...

I have had tiles fall before, when I lived many moons back in Scotland... they apexes usually and from heavy wind and the cement below it cracking up and elements like frost seeping in and breaking it away more.. have the rest of the corners checked...dont want it to fall on a person mate... your insured so it will pan out fine...

Good luck! Send pictures of before and after if you want to share your pain more... we feel for you...


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

If its any consolation, a friend of mine had a roof tile fall on his brand new Bentley. Luckily, they repaired it FOC as a goodwill gesture!


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Not a good start to ownership but welcome to the forum


----------



## GrantO (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi All,

Just got back from work and seen the damage, will try to upload some photos if I can get it to work!

Grant.
View attachment 1
View attachment 2


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

GrantO said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just got back from work and seen the damage, will try to upload some photos if I can get it to work!
> 
> ...


Oh my goodness mate, that sucks, what a lovely colour and car!! Lets hope you get quality work done it is insured after all... good luck chap..its only a material object not your life.. so think positively it will get fixed and back to shimmer and shine...very minor.. keep the pictures it would be unfair that this would affect the car worth it has not badly or dangerously damaged the car..cosmetic fix or is it more?


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

That was very bad luck, with that amount of damage it's fortunate that the tile did not hit someone. I am sure that the car can be repaired, and look like new again.


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

Such bad luck. So sorry mate.
Welcome to the forum anyway though.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## GrantO (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi all,
Had a few problems with the insurance claim on this one, no surprise they tried to make me use their own repairer and not my chosen one of the Audi authorised repairer. I refused point blank on that one as I was concerned about the warranty and Audi informed me that it had to be done by one of their authorised repairers or the warranty on the car would be void.
The quote for the repair was just a little under £5000     but the insurance company only had a problem with the price of the labour which was charged at £58 pound per hour and in their eyes was excessive? So they tried to offer me £3400 cash, not including the excess on the policy. Needles to say I was not best pleased with the service that I had received from the insurance company and again refused point blank to take their offer. This went on for a couple of days with promised return calls that never happened from them and eventually they backed down and authorised the repair with my chosen garage. The car is due to go in on Monday to start the work. I will post again with photos of the finished product.
Definitely not a good start to a TT.


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

GrantO said:


> Hi all,
> Had a few problems with the insurance claim on this one, no surprise they tried to make me use their own repairer and not my chosen one of the Audi authorised repairer. I refused point blank on that one as I was concerned about the warranty and Audi informed me that it had to be done by one of their authorised repairers or the warranty on the car would be void.
> The quote for the repair was just a little under £5000     but the insurance company only had a problem with the price of the labour which was charged at £58 pound per hour and in their eyes was excessive? So they tried to offer me £3400 cash, not including the excess on the policy. Needles to say I was not best pleased with the service that I had received from the insurance company and again refused point blank to take their offer. This went on for a couple of days with promised return calls that never happened from them and eventually they backed down and authorised the repair with my chosen garage. The car is due to go in on Monday to start the work. I will post again with photos of the finished product.
> Definitely not a good start to a TT.


Good one mate.

Who was your insurer?

I had Tesco Insurance at one point, I went to Sir Terry Leahy direct and only then did I get a response to validate a non fault claim.

Remember it was not TTs fault, such things happens, insurers always will have insiders who are paid to decrease their outgoings.

Best wishes


----------

